# Red Tongue



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd give the vet a call.... why??? cuz I'm a major worrywart. I still check Cody's gum color daily after his AIHA. Are his gums pink??????


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Gums are pink/normal, just the tongue...!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Gosh...I would call the vet too...Im also a big worrywart!


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Did he have a lot of exercise today? I remember reading that their tongues can turn a deep red when they're overheated, but since it's winter and you're in Ontario, it's highly unlikely. I would call the vet just to be on the safe side.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm bumping this thread. Vito has has a really red tongue the past few days when it is normally pink. No changes in activity level, appetite, etc.


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Harley had a very red tongue - I would say deep burgundy or purple - like a dark red wine color - when his allergy symptoms started about 3 weeks ago. I noticed that right away, before even the other symptoms. I did have Harley at the vet and put on some other postings the issue's we've encountered. I've since talked to a friend who's golden has allergy issues and they said as well their golden's tongue turned that color when allergies flared up. My vet didn't say much about the deep color tongue either way, my friend said her vet didn't say much as well either. 

We think Harley's allergies were related to a change in food. He's back on his old food now for alittle over a week and every day his tongue seems to be getting back to a normal color.

Does your golden have other symptoms -more panting than usual, licking paws, chewing fur, fatigue, inability to exercise for standard periods of time? 

If there are other symptoms as well, it may be a sign of allergies, like I believe it was for my Harley, and for the friend I talked to who. In general, the vet was not concerned about the deep color in the tongue.

Just my two cents!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

If it turns dark purpleish, I'd be concerned. Carmella's tongue started turning purple and actually turned black @ one point b/c fluid was collecting in her chest cavity and compressing her heart, thus resulting in low oxygen in her blood. That said... I highly doubt it's anything to worry about, and it could just be from heat or lots of exercise.


----------



## Woodyspond (Nov 27, 2010)

*Dark Red Tongue*

My 10 month old Goldie has a dark red tongue as well. It used to be pink. I took him to the vet and she didn't think it was a problem but I had her draw blood and do a complete fecal testing just in case. It hasn't come back yet but I will post when it does. I feel terrible that something might be wrong with my little guy!


----------



## Woodyspond (Nov 27, 2010)

*Dark Red Tongue*

I posted that my 10 month old has a dark red tongue and I went to the vet. She did extensive blood work and even sent a fecal out for a complete workup and it was all normal. Its still red though and his gums get a little red too. I was wondering if anyone else out there has this problem. They WERE pink, this is kind of new, within a couple of months. I think I saw something about allergies and I know Goldens have tons of allergies. This is my 2nd Golden and my first was allergic to everything under the sun. My 10 month old, Casey, has had some skin problems, hot spots so I was wondering if that had anything to do with the tongue. Any help out there would really be appreciated. I love this little guy!


----------

